# φτου! = ptooey! ptui!



## nickel (Mar 18, 2009)

(This is a modified and expanded version of an older post at translatum. It was written in English as part of it was my contribution to an English forum.)

“Ftou” is the Greek onomatopoeic word for the sound of spitting.

We use it as an expletive, similar to ‘blast’, to show disappointment; or to show disgust. For example:
Φτου, ατυχία!
Φτου να πάρει (ο διάολος)!
Φτου, γαμώτο!
Φτου, σκουληκομυρμηγκότρυπα.

Φτου σου, δεν ντρέπεσαι!
Φτου σου, αλήτη!
Φτου σας, ρεζίλια!​
We also use it, repeated three times, to ward off the evil eye, or in expressions such as:
Φτου να μη βασκαθείς!
Φτου να μη σε ματιάσω!​
In the 3rd c. BC, Theophrastus wrote in _Characters_ (ο Θεόφραστος στους _Χαρακτήρες_) (16.14):
μαινόμενον δὲ ἰδὼν ἢ ἐπίληπτον φρίξας εἰς κόλπον πτύσαι. (If [the superstitious man] sees a madman or an epileptic, he will shudder and spit into his bosom.)
and Theocritus in _Idylls_ (ο Θεόκριτος στα _Ειδύλλια_) (6.39): 
ὡς μὴ βασκανθῶ δέ, τρὶς εἰς ἐμὸν ἔπτυσα κόλπον (To avoid the evil eye, I spat thrice in my bosom.)

In Greece today (according to Elvin Ember’s _Encyclopedia of Medical Anthropology_, section GREEKS, Evil Eye, p. 684): 
To forestall the undesirable effects of the evil eye, and to avoid being blamed for causing another’s misfortune, one should either avoid making compliments, especially of babies and children, who are thought to be especially vulnerable to the evil eye, or be thoughtful enough to bracket one’s admiration with an apotropaic gesture: formulaic spitting, or making the sound of spitting (“ftou”) three times, or uttering a ritual phrase.​
Greeks are definitely not alone in this practice, from the days of Pliny to superstitious people almost everywhere and at all times:
The most favorite Jewish superstition is spitting three times, noisily as possible, after discussing something horrible. For example: "Did you hear that Yafa was run over by a steamroller? Tfu tfu tfu!!!" The "mehadrin" (or the strictly superstitious) combine spitting and knocking on wood, just to stay on the safe side.​
There’s also the expression «*φτου κι απ’ την αρχή*» (*back to square one, here we go again*), which has an interesting background history.

In the days when schoolchildren used writing slates to practise their writing, whenever they had filled up the slate with whatever they were writing, they had to rub the slate clean with a sponge. This sponge was not always wet, so the children would have to wet the sponge or the surface of the slate with a bit of spittle. Sometimes their fingers or the end of a sleeve would act as a sponge. The expression used for this repetitive (and hence very tiring) process was «Φτου κι απ’ την αρχή» (literally, "Ptui and from the start").

Interestingly, the English idiom ‘start from scratch' is linked to cricket and other sports. According to Michael Quinion: 
To _start from scratch_ is to begin from the beginning, to set out on some action or process without any prior preparation, knowledge or advantage.

Scratch has been known since the middle of the eighteenth century as a sporting term for a line scratched on the ground that acted as a boundary line or starting point. The first example in the _Oxford English Dictionary_ actually relates to cricket and indicated the crease, the line drawn in front of the stumps where the batsman stands. But the term is much better known from boxing, or rather from bare-knuckle fighting, in reference to the line drawn across the ring to which the boxers are brought to begin their bout. This gave rise to expressions like _to be up to scratch_, to meet the required standard in something.

[The phrase _to start from scratch_] appeared a century later, by which time _scratch_ had also come to mean the starting line for a race. Competitors who began from this line had the least favourable handicap and so were given no advantage. _To start from scratch_ meant you had been allowed no odds in your favour. It has been generalised from that.​
To return to the onomatopoeic, I find it curious that most English dictionaries seem to lack an entry for the English equivalent (unless we consider _phooey_ as one). Random House (1998) and Webster's New World College Dictionary (2005) have *ptui* (used to suggest the sound of spitting: sometimes sp. _ptooey_).

Urban Dictionary has *ptooey* (with a totally inappropriate misspelling of ‘onomatopoeic’):
*Onomatopoetic word originating from the sound made by spitting. Used to indicate disgust.
"That's not Coke, it's Dr Pepper."
"What?! Ack! Ew! Ptooey ptooey!"​
A blogger who believes _ptooey_ may be a borrowing of the Greek _ftou_ has this entry from the OED:
*ptooey*, 19- ptui. [Imitative. Compare PFUI _int_., PHOOEY _int_., and also PTISH _int_., PSHAW _int_., etc.]
1930 O. LATTIMORE _High Tartary_ xxvii. 273 ‘Ptui! Wrong again! Will you ever be fit for Official life? Ptui!’ Thus the Great Man, pursuing his orderly with a flying gob of spittle. 1977 _Rolling Stone_ 5 May 5/2 Ptooey! Who'd stand for it? 1993 _Albuquerque _(New Mexico) _Jrnl_. 26 Aug. F6/1 What do you think this is, Lollapalooza? Ptui.​


----------



## sarant (Mar 18, 2009)

Αποκαλύπτομαι.
Μόνη πιθανή προσθήκη, το φτου των παιδικών παιχνιδιών, φτου ξελεφτερία, ας πούμε, ή φτου και βγαίνω.
Κι άλλη μία, παλιά οι μανάδες όταν έστελναν τα παιδιά σε κανα θέλημα, για να μην αργήσουν, έλεγαν "έφτυσα!" -μερικές έφτυναν κιόλας κάτω- υπονοώντας πως το παιδί έπρεπε να γυρίσει πριν στεγνώσει το σάλιο.

Και το φτου σκουληκομερμηγκότρυπα, ή πφου κατά Παπαδιαμάντην:
... ιδών το ατύχημα εστέναξε και βραδύγλωσσος επεφώνησε:
-- Πφού! σκ'ληκομυρμηγκότρυπα!... 
Παπαδιαμάντης, "Ολόγυρα στη λίμνη"


----------



## Gutbucket (Mar 19, 2009)

Chapeau κι εγώ.
(Και, δηλαδή, το φτουράω κι αυτούνο από κει κατάγεται;)


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2009)

Gutbucket said:


> (Και, δηλαδή, το φτουράω κι αυτούνο από κει κατάγεται; )


Ωραίο! Λοιπόν, αυτούνο, λένε οι ειδικοί, (ίσως) είναι από το λατινικό _obduro_, δηλαδή είμαι σκληρός (ντούρος που λέμε), έχω αντοχή και διάρκεια, και το «bd», που δεν το πηγαίναμε εμείς (μέχρι που ήρθε ο μπουνταλάς), το κάναμε «φτ», σαν το «φτάνω». Άρα το «φτουράω» είναι το αντίθετο τού «φτου, ρεζίλια». ;)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2009)

Άριστο (δισήμως: και ποιοτικώς, και ως πλήρες γεύμα — ενν. πνευματικό). :)


nickel said:


> There’s also the expression «*φτου κι απ’ την αρχή*» (*back to square one, here we go again*), which has an interesting background history.


Μην ξεχνούμε και το *back to the drawing board*, το οποίο λόγω της δικής του πορείας (http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/back-to-the-drawing-board.html) ίσως είναι πιο κοντά στο *φτου κι απ’ την αρχή* (αν και στα σχεδιαστήρια δεν σβήνεις φτύνοντας σε κάποιο σφουγγάρι, όπως στους μαυροπίνακες — απλώς πετάς στα σκουπίδια ένα ακριβό χαρτί σχεδίασης).

Επίσης να πούμε ότι για την προέλευση του *back to square one* ερίζουν παιχνίδια: το γκρινιάρης & φιδάκι από τη μια και το κουτσό απ' την άλλη (όπως και η ραδιοφωνική μετάδοση ποδοσφαιρικών αγώνων): http://www.phrases.org.uk/meanings/back to square one.html

Δεν είπαμε τίποτα για το *φτυστός* (_*φτου, φτου, ίδια η μάνα σου είσαι*_ — αρχικά φτύνεις το παιδί να μη βασκαθεί που θα το παινέσεις, και μετά επισημαίνεις την ομοιότητά του με κάποιον πρεσβύτερο συγγενή του, γεγονός που υποτίθεται είναι θετικό και θα 'πρεπε να τους κάνει όλους περήφανους). Βέβαια, δεν το είπα αυτό για να ετυμολογήσω το _φτυστός_ — η έκφραση υπάρχει και στα αγγλικά σε διάφορες μορφές ήδη από τον 19ο αι. (_spitting image, spit and image, spitten image, the dead spit of_) και στα γαλλικά (_portrait craché_) με πιθανότερη ετυμολογική εικασία το «Poor child! he's as like his own dadda as if he were spit out of his mouth» του George Farquhar (_Love and a bottle_, 1689).

Τέλος, ίσως η χαρακτηριστικότερη οπτικοποίηση παρετυμολογίας είναι να βλέπεις κάποιον να φτύνει (_πτύ-ω_) στις παλάμες του προτού πιάσει το στειλιάρι απ' το φτυάρι (_πτύ-ον_) του κι αρχίσει να σκάβει ή να μετακινεί όγκους χώματος. Αν και δεν είναι σίγουρη η ΙΕ ρίζα που μας έδωσε το _πτύω_, σίγουρα διαφέρει από εκείνη τού _πτύον_ κι οι δυο λέξεις δεν σχετίζονται. Αλλά, όπως και να το κάνουμε, το να πιάσεις φτυάρι χωρίς να φτύσεις πρώτα τις παλάμες σου δεν έχει καμία χάρη. :)

ΥΓ για όσους παλεύουν να πτυχιωθούν και δεν τα έχουν καταφέρει ακόμη, κι ας φτύνουν αίμα: Το _πτυχίο_ δεν σχετίζεται ετυμολογικώς με την _(αιμό)πτυση_, αλλά εννοιολογικώς.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 19, 2009)

Εδώ μάς γεννήθηκαν απορίες: το "φτου", εντάξει, είναι ηχομιμητική του φτυσίματος, άντε και του πτυέλου. που λέγανε. Η ροχάλα όμως (μπλιάχ και σόρι) πώς εκφράζεται ηχητικά, καθόσον προσδιορίζεται ερμηνευτικά κατά το ΛΝEΓ από τον "αγενή και ηχηρό τρόπο", με τον οποίο το (τη) φτύνει κανείς. Δηλαδή, αυτός ο υπόκωφος ρόγχος (;) + "φτου".


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2009)

Το ΛΝΕΓ δεν αναφέρει ρητά στο _φτύνω_ ότι πρόκειται για ηχομιμητική λέξη:
[ΕΤΥΜ. μεσν., από τον αόρ. _έπτυσα_ τού αρχ. _πτύω_, κατά το σχήμα _έξυσα - ξύνω, έψησα - ψήνω_. Το αρχ. _πτύω _αποτελεί εκφραστ. ρ. και λέξη ταμπού αφού δηλώνει κυρ. τη σημ. «φτύνω για να αποφύγω το "κακό μάτι"», με αποτέλεσμα την ποικιλία των τ. στις διάφορες Ι.Ε. γλώσσες. [...]]

Σύγκρινε λ.χ. τι λέει στο _φτερνίζομαι / φταρνίζομαι / πταρνίζομαι_:
[ΕTYΜ. < αρχ. _πτάρνυμαι_, με την προσθήκη τού επιθήματος -ίζω / -oμαι. [...] *Η Ι.Ε. ρίζα έχει προφανώς ηχομιμητ. προέλευση.* Ο νεοελλ. τ. _φτερνίζομαι_ παρουσιάζει τροπή τού α σε ε σε περιβάλλον υγρού (πβ. _κρεβάτι - κράβατος_), ίσως με την επίδρ. τής λ. _φτέρνα_]. 

Ο ρόγχος που προηγείται της ροχάλας είναι χχχχχρρρρρ, οπότε μάλλον αντιμετάθεση χ-ρ βλέπω. :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Mar 19, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Το ΛΝΕΓ δεν αναφέρει ρητά στο _φτύνω_ ότι πρόκειται για ηχομιμητική λέξη:)


Χμμ (όχι χρρ... -σωστά-) φτου κι απ' την αρχἠ :) 


> το "φτου", εντάξει, είναι ηχομιμητική του φτυσίματος


 Δες στο λήμμα "φτου", όχι το "φτύνω"!


----------



## Zazula (Mar 19, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Δες στο λήμμα "φτου", όχι το "φτύνω"!


Φτου να πάρει, έχεις δίκιο, τσιουτσίου — μ' έφαγε η κεκτημένη ταχύτητα κι είδα στο _φτύνω_.

Αλλά εμένα η απορία μου 'χει μείνει: Το αψού έδωσε ηχομιμητικά το _πτάρνυμαι_, ενώ το φτου όχι μόνον δεν έδωσε το _φτύνω_, αλλά ήταν —σύμφωνα με το ΛΝΕΓ— το _φτύνω_ εκείνο που επέδρασε ώστε τελικά το προϊόν της ηχομιμητικής παραγωγής τής λέξης για τον ήχο του φτυσίματος να καθιερωθεί ως «φτου»! Είναι δυνατόν; :)
[ΕΤΥΜ. Ηχομιμητ. λ., με την επίδρ. τού ρ. φτύνω.]


----------

